# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Josiah's Bookmarks

## Josiah VE

Okay, here's my first bookmark.
I tried a no-linework style, let me know what you think.  :Very Happy: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ThomasR

Wanted to try it myself, you did a pretty good job.

----------


## Diamond

Nice and subtle.  I like it, but maybe the mountains could benefit from a _little_ faint linework.

----------


## jpstod

I like the Colors

----------


## Mouse

An unusually soft style for you, Josiah, but I like it.  

I think D might be right about a minimal touch of line to define the hills a little better, perhaps - just a faint ghost of a mark here and there?  :Smile:

----------


## Josiah VE

Thanks very much everyone!

Daimond and Mouse, I think you're right. I might add some more detailed work to define them a bit more.

----------


## kacey

I love the colours, but I'm with Mouse and Diamond I think even just a subtle line would help the mountains stand out a bit, though it's nice as it is... I always look forward to seeing new maps from you, you always do a nice job.

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work and I'm glad you're using the bookmarks project to experiment.  :Smile:

----------


## Greg

Everytime I've tried a no-linework style, it's not gone well.  :Razz:  You've pulled this attempt off pretty darn nicely Josiah!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogie

Excellent!!

----------


## Abu Lafia

Wonderful work Josiah! Did you start without linework from scratch? Everytime i hide my linework layer(s), seeing the colouring and shades only, i think about doing something similar  :Very Happy:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I like this one Josiah. It's also very different from your usual work (:

----------


## Josiah VE

Thanks everyone so much!

@Abu: I did it from scratch but I did get the idea from hiding the linework layers on my maps.

----------


## Domino44

Really lovely, I love the subtle colors! I have often looked at my maps without the line work and thought they looked pretty cool, nice to know someone else does the same.

----------


## Josiah VE

Thanks Domino!  :Very Happy: 

I've added some extra detail to the mountains to make them look a bit more solid. What do you think now?

----------


## Abu Lafia

They clearly have a lot more oomph now. Great job Josiah!  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

I see them clearly now  :Wink: 

Beautiful work, Josiah  :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

A world without edges, that's fantastic !

----------


## ChickPea

Those mountains are gorgeous! I'd love to see you try this style in a full colour map.  :Smile:

----------


## Chashio

Very nice, Josiah  :Smile: 
I like the shading and color combo and layout of this. Very nice indeed.

----------


## Josiah VE

Thanks so much everyone! 

Here's another quick bookmark. I didn't feel like investing much work into this one. So this is what it ended up as. I threw on some sort of Asian looking text and called it a map.

----------


## Chashio

Nice style  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, Josiah. I like the simplicity of the new one.

----------


## Mouse

That's a bit different to your usual style, but I like it  :Very Happy: 

These bookmarks are good for trying new things aren't they  :Wink:

----------


## ThomasR

Oh ! Japanese feel ! I love this one !

----------


## Josiah VE

Thanks everyone!! 
I would love to make more but I'm going to be gone a few weeks now. 
Perhaps when I come back.

----------


## Ilanthar

Nice, I like the look of the mountains on this one.

----------


## kan210690

it's nice.i like it

----------

